# Epic Dramatic Soundtrack



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I've written a dramatic orchestral soundtrack. Would be happy to get some feedback on my composition.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the homophonic bass parts could use more contrast to the melody from 0:40 to 1:40 and from 2:55 onward. I thought the best part was from 1:45 to around 2:20. The recurring theme could use more variation later on.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think the homophonic bass parts could use more contrast to the melody from 0:40 to 1:40 and from 2:55 onward. I thought the best part was from 1:45 to around 2:20. The recurring theme could use more variation later on.


Thanks for the critique, which I will definitely consider when writing my next pieces.

But since this track has already been altered so many times and taken down from youtube several times by myself to add changes, then re-uploaded, I will not make yet another version of this.

But don't let that stop you from posting critique. It's always useful one way or the other .


----------

